# rugged country pics



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

Went out to Brewster County saturday and saw some gorgeous country so I thought I would share some pics that really don't do the country justice


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Lilbear21 (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome Pics!! Just bought a Nikon D5200, hope to learn the art of picture taking..


----------

